# Cyp Plectrochilum



## Dido (May 16, 2010)

Here are 2 different of my just blooming plectrochilums outside. 

Enjoy the flowers. :rollhappy:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2010)

Cyps love DEU!


----------



## Jorch (May 16, 2010)

Very interesting lip!! :clap:


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2010)

Very nice! The lip on the first one looks a little wonky, but the second one is nice, and a different colour form. Cool! How tall are the plants, and how big are the flowers?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2010)

Cute. Really different.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2010)

Cool little plant! How long have you been growing these?


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2010)

The parents of them I dont know. 

Both plants are new for me. The first one had the biggest root I ever seen before on this kind. 

I have 4 more flowering, but they I have for 3 years, and one is starting the first time. 
My olders one I showed you 2 before. In the January and February, because I am still scared to grow them outside. But this year all showed up. I only had problems with my macranthus, all came, but not one will start to flower????

About the size the first one is a really strong one and about 12 cm in high, the second one is a new form for me, and only 5 cm in high. But I had a second one out of this lot, She was nearly 15 cm. So very variabel this sseddlings. I hope it was seedlings , this light coloured ones I am not shure if they are really seed grown, or came at one time from ... . 
The roots had nice colour, but you have seen there was a lot of Old missing ones, so I am not sure about this seller??


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2010)

Cool blooms!!!


----------

